# Porter cable dovetail jig 4216



## Valeriojosh (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm using template 4210 doing half blind dovetails, and I am having trouble using it. I feel like I'm making it harder than it has to be but I like to be very precise, and usually I have next to no flaws in my work because I'm very meticulous.

Anyway the template itself, the placement of it for making the joint should be lined up along the butting of both the horizontal and vertical work pieces and the grove cut in the template in my opinion is not better than cutting on any old side of the line. 

I tried measuring in a few spots and have tried reasoning through the fact one side sits proud and the other is flush and it seems like one board cuts fine the. Next isn't. 

Any suggestions or should I judge by eye?


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

First, follow the directions. All the directions. Setup is critical. Also make sure the drawer parts are flat and the same thickness. Use a spacer the same thickness as your stock on the opposite side of the jig for both peaces. Putting a small finish nail in one end will keep the one on the vertical stay in place. Just drop it in from the top and the nail will keep it from falling through.


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

Also make sure the template guide is centered on the router bit. I recently picked up one of these jigs as well and ran into a similar issue because the guide wasn't centered and caused the joint to be cut inconsistently.


----------

